# Change the firearm deer opener



## zloeprich (Sep 14, 2009)

Article published in the Battle Creek Enquirer on April 17:

Opening dates can and should be changed

By Zack Loeprich
The Enquirer

November 15.
For anyone in the state of Michigan, thats a familiar date. Without much more being said, it identifies itself. It carries a lot of weight. A lot of tradition. A lot of memories. 
Like a bullseye, it sits square in the middle of the month. Unfortunately, its a target fewer and fewer hunters are hitting.
So what Im about to say may not go over so well. Opening the firearm deer season on Nov. 15 should be a thing of the past. The season should open up on the second or third Saturday in November.
Before I move forward, let me rewind a little bit.
This column started as a outlook to the opening of the spring turkey hunting. When does spring turkey season start? Well, thats a tricky question with about four different answers.
For some, the season starts Monday. For others its April 25, or May 2, or May 9. 
When does the season end? Well, thats a tricky question
The spring turkey season is a unique matrix of zones, dates, hunt numbers and land classification. Its not entirely hard to figure out, but Ive always thought it was a little overly complicated. In fact, I detailed my frustration with it in a column this time last year.
Those same thoughts lingered as I began to write this column. It then got me thinking about the most popular opening day, Nov. 15.
The opening of the firearm deer season opened on a Monday in 2010 and opens on a Tuesday this year. Early week opening days are not helping the already diminishing popularity of the sport. In fact, its speeding up its demise.
The spring turkey season is the same way, using Monday to mark the openers.
Why? Where does that make sense?
The state could do itself and its coffers a big favor by making a simple adjustment and opening each hunting season on a date more convenient for the general population. Building an opening day tradition is a lot easier on families when they can do it on a Friday or Saturday, rather than a Monday or Tuesday.
And from my experience, one of the great joys of hunting is the gathering of family and friends for opening day. That's how you build tradition. 
Take Major League Baseball, which had for too long allowed the shouts of "tradition!" drown out the confluence of sensible ideas. For many years, Opening Day shared the same Monday as the NCAA National Championship in men's basketball, calming the opening day fervor. And just as our attention turned toward baseball, the Masters would begin and send baseball to the proverbial back page.[Side note: The Masters was scheduled for the first weekend in April to take advantage of all the sports writers traveling back north from Spring Training cities in the south.]
Baseball wisely evolved and began it's 2011 season on a Thursday, giving it the sole spotlight for at least a couple days in March.
If you were to start the 16-day firearm deer season on Nov. 12 this year, a Saturday, it would give hunters and their families three weekends of opportunity. Thats three weekends of increased business for the state. Thats three weekends to introduce the great sport of hunting to the next generation.
Instead, itll open on Tuesday and lose all momentum right out of the block and end with a resounding thud on a Wednesday. Deer camps will be half empty. Traffic north will be a mere trickle. State officials will wonder why revenue from hunting is down and raise license fees to make up the difference.
This is how you legislate hunting out of a state. You make it more and more difficult to take part in the sport one generation at a time. And if anyone dares to question it, you yell
TRADITION!
Traditions live only as long as those who are willing to carry those traditions on.
Repeat that to yourself and then ask, whats really in danger?
Im not worried about the tradition of Nov. 15. Its a date. It means nothing to me. What means something to me is the tradition of hunting. Thats what is in danger here.


----------



## mkriep2006 (Mar 28, 2011)

there has been discussion about this over the years, for me its six of on and half dozen of another. it is really not going to raise any more money for the state if it does change, because those who make it up every year for the opener will still make it, and the ones who didn't still came up when the weekend hit anyways, to me it doesn't bother me either way, i've made opening day on the fifteenth for probbaly 12 out of the 18 yrs i've been hunting, and i will continue to make it regardless of what day it starts, i put in for my vacation at the beggining of every year.

I do have to agree with you on the fact that a lot of people can't take the time off work, especially in todays economy, with cutbacks, responsibilities and all of those things, and i think it would be great if everyone who wanted to could make it up for the opener and everyone could spend as much time in the woods as they wanted to.

i do think though that a big deterant this year though is going to be rising fuel costs.... It's going to cost a small fortune to head north, as well as to fill the propane at camp.


tradition to me is the drive up, walking through the door at camp, spending time with family and friends, and being in the woods,,, regardless of what date it is, i feel the same way everytime i go up, whether it be for bow season, or rifle.


----------



## sbooy42 (Mar 6, 2007)

Good article Zack


----------



## DRHUNTER (Sep 15, 2002)

This has been brought up on this site before and others have supplied data that clearly shows on the weekends that Nov 15 openers fell there actually was a decrease in license sales over the midweek openers for the most part. Again I will say provide a good product and people will beat your door down for it. We need an improvement in our deer herd in the northen lower and UP and hunters will get back into hunting, its that simple. I said I was not going to post on this site again because of this ongoing BS but I just can't help myself when it comes to a sport I absolutely love. Does anyone here actually believe a Saturday opener is going to solve the deer hunting dissatisfaction in this state and increase hunter recruitment? I'll shut up now and let the beatings begin....God help us.


----------



## Chuckgrmi (Nov 6, 2007)

November 15th is opening day and December 25th is Christmas

Don't mess with either one

You plan for your summer vacation...So plan for your deer hunting vacation too!

If the opener falls on Monday and you didn't plan your vacation time right...TUFF...Wait five days. 

You see all those cars heading North for the Opener...They planned it right.


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

All the author of this article had to do was read the facts that have been presented on this website that clearly shows he has not done any research for his article. Granted the DNR's website is not the easiest to find info on but it is readily available for anyone who's income is based on writing a factual article.

Maybe it's a good fictional article but that's about it.


----------



## sbooy42 (Mar 6, 2007)

In this new revelation of making everything fair and trying to achieve equal choices across the board I am ashamed to read these opposing comments....:lol:


----------



## HUBBHUNTER (Aug 8, 2007)

A wise man once said "You can't stop what's coming". Firearm opener will soon be moved to a Saturday.


----------



## RoadDog (Mar 13, 2011)

sbooy42 said:


> In this new revelation of making everything fair and trying to achieve equal choices across the board I am ashamed to read these opposing comments....:lol:



You took the words right out of my mouth.


----------



## oxdog66 (Mar 8, 2011)

I don't see why it matters? Mon tues or sat or sun !!! I save my vacation days for end of oct for the best part of bow season and the week leading and into opening week of shot gun  and if ya do your scouting ya don't want the extra pressure so I vote leave it alone  but then I am a troll or apple knocker so I am not speaking for my neck of the woods in deep south of the state where all the corn and bean fed pig daddys are shredden up my trees!!!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## sbooy42 (Mar 6, 2007)

Original poster unknown

_Making memories from an activity during a moment in time, makes a tradition, not a day on the calendar


_


----------



## RoadDog (Mar 13, 2011)

sbooy42 said:


> Original poster unknown
> 
> _Making memories from an activity during a moment in time, makes a tradition, not a day on the calendar
> 
> ...


Go figure.:lol:


----------



## onebigdaddy29 (Nov 14, 2008)

leave the opener alone. we start with the gun opener then the whiners will want the bow opener changed. plan your time off work wisely like the rest of us. i enjoy a tuesday off work with pay to go kill my deer. IT IS CALLED VACATION TIME !!! if you dont have any time left start stashing a few dollars a week now to cover your unpaid day off. to many people want to change what does work. this is getting about as bad as qdm.


----------



## hunting man (Mar 2, 2005)

Leave it alone. Open on a wednesday and most go out hunting for 5 days. Open it on a saturday and the woods is empty by Monday.


----------



## oxdog66 (Mar 8, 2011)

onebigdaddy29 said:


> leave the opener alone. we start with the gun opener then the whiners will want the bow opener changed. plan your time off work wisely like the rest of us. i enjoy a tuesday off work with pay to go kill my deer. IT IS CALLED VACATION TIME !!! if you dont have any time left start stashing a few dollars a week now to cover your unpaid day off. to many people want to change what does work. this is getting about as bad as qdm.


With pay,right on brother I work seven days a week so let it start on monday and i can hunt till friday and work the weekend for the big money and start saving for next years hunt. But if it was changed, i would be just as dedicated to say the second saturday in november is GAME ON!!!!!!! But then I am more of a dedicated steel and carbon DO NOT EVEN THINK OF TOUCHIN BY BOW SEASON!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! THEMS FIGHTEN WORDS :rant:


----------



## michhutr (Jan 16, 2009)

chuckgrmi said:


> november 15th is opening day and december 25th is christmas
> 
> don't mess with either one
> 
> ...


exactly


----------



## GrizzlyHunter (Jun 17, 2005)

I think they should move it back to Thanksgiving Thursday. Then we'll all have a four day weekend for the opener every year from now on.


----------



## varminthunter (Dec 19, 2005)

Leave it alone. If you want to hunt earlier pick up an archery bow.


----------



## UPHuntr (Feb 24, 2009)

As a transplant to back to Michigan 8 years ago from Wisconsin I hate the November 15th opener, and we have family with long running hunting camps here in Michigan also. I absoutley love the Wisconsin opener the Saturday before Thanksgiving, and trust me the tradition of opening day there runs just as deep as it does here in Michigan. Three days vacation and I got nine days of hunting. Yes I do plan my vacation for deer season, I budget five days for gun season the rest is for my family but the thought of going up on Monday night then having Tuesday, Wednesday, Thursday Friday and Monday off to drive home and only six days of hunting plain out sucks! Now open on Saturday before Thanksgiving, drive up on Friday night, take off Monday, Tuesday, Wednesday, and come home on Sunday. Now I have eight whole days of hunting and if I want hunt Sunday and get home late I can do that too. I also have two extra days of vacation that can be used for other hunting or late season. Now that is a big plus. There is not one down side to a Saturday opener.


----------



## fishdip (Dec 29, 2010)

Its been the 15th for a long time and it always was a big "tradition".Why do you all of the sudden blame it on the 15th opener,thats not why participation is down.Deer numbers and movement change and hunters dont know how to adjust.hunters think if they cant bait they wont see deer.DONT MESS WITH OUR TRADITION!!!!


----------



## brookie1 (Jan 26, 2011)

When I was a kid I always took a week off school for deer season regardless of the day it started. If it started on a Wednesday then I took Wednesday off through the following Tuesday (and often longer). I don't see how a Saturday opener would make any difference for kids missing school. If you mean cramming the entire season into just the weekends, well then it sucks to be those kids. For everyone else, well you are adults, aren't you? Life is full of choices.


----------



## huntermidmi (Aug 31, 2010)

Yep. My congressman said it is a done deal. I hope it starts this season. 

Huntermidmi


----------



## HUBBHUNTER (Aug 8, 2007)

brookie1 said:


> When I was a kid I always took a week off school for deer season regardless of the day it started. If it started on a Wednesday then I took Wednesday off through the following Tuesday (and often longer). I don't see how a Saturday opener would make any difference for kids missing school. If you mean cramming the entire season into just the weekends, well then it sucks to be those kids. For everyone else, well you are adults, aren't you? Life is full of choices.


 
Times have changed. Taking a kid out of school for a week or longer to deer hunt isn't socially accepted, although in my district we always had a "teacher inservice" on 11/15. To be honest taking a kid out of school to "have fun" doesn't sound like you're doing the kid any favors, with what that kid is going to miss in class.


----------



## boomer_x7 (Dec 19, 2008)

Dont change it!!!. the 15th falling where ever in the week is part of hunting. People complain about not being able to get work off. Well get a different job. Michigan sportsman should not have to change for your job. And your job is your choice to work there. I have a family just like you yet i have i found a job that allows me to go out every year, and i still provide for my family just fine. If you arent willing to change your career for your passion you are married to your job anyhow and changing the opener to a sat. is gonna help you anyhow.

The only reason this is being considered, is to get more money, same as the youth hunts, crossbow allowance, and the over advertisement of "take a kid hunting' ( the other half of that sloagn they left out is "spend more money" Michigan is gonna have more hunters than deer pretty soon because of these stupid actions. When was the last time the DNR acutally did something for the deer population... But pretty soon it wont matter what day it opens on, or what weapon you can use cuz the number of hunters will drop do to the deer number/ quality of the heard. michigan will burn out deer hunting, and then we will see how much money they make off of it. 

If it did change; the best thing would be to make it later in november or even the beginning of december not earlier.


----------



## HUBBHUNTER (Aug 8, 2007)

For those that talk about the 15th being a "Tradition", are you aware that the 15th has not always been the firearm opener in Michigan?


----------



## sbooy42 (Mar 6, 2007)

How long has it been Nov 15th?


----------



## varminthunter (Dec 19, 2005)

Critter said:


> I'm all about changing the opener....to the first Saturday in December.


i agree


----------



## feedinggrounds (Jul 21, 2009)

Why not earlier like nov. 1, oh yeah to protect the bucks from who hunters. Gun or bow were still hunters and pay the same license fee!


----------



## hunting man (Mar 2, 2005)

They have tried this before and it didnt workout so it was changed back to the 15th.


----------



## sbooy42 (Mar 6, 2007)

hunting man said:


> They have tried this before and it didnt workout so it was changed back to the 15th.


 _Back to the 15th? _

So it was the 15th then they changed it, didnt work, now its back to the 15th?


----------



## hunting man (Mar 2, 2005)

exactly. The ones wanting it to change arent old enough to know this. We used to only get 1 deer for your limit. Shoot a buck or antlerless and you were done for the year. Get an antlerless tag by the draw system and you hit the lotto. In the TB zone we would have 30 men in camp and maybe 1 or 2 antlerless tags.


----------



## FISHMANMARK (Jun 11, 2007)

HUBBHUNTER said:


> And I believe his point was more about priorities. If hunting is a priority take vacation time. If it's not, use your vacation time as you see fit, but don't complain when you're out of vacation time when deer season rolls around.


 
Yep


----------



## sbooy42 (Mar 6, 2007)

hunting man said:


> exactly. The ones wanting it to change arent old enough to know this. We used to only get 1 deer for your limit. Shoot a buck or antlerless and you were done for the year. Get an antlerless tag by the draw system and you hit the lotto. In the TB zone we would have 30 men in camp and maybe 1 or 2 antlerless tags.


 Why didnt it work?


----------



## Bear4699 (Aug 24, 2008)

i think this is a bad idea .... especially if you hunt on state land !!!! well even if they do change it im still takeing my days off work that i Save all year .......


----------



## HTC (Oct 6, 2005)

A Saturday opener would give 3 weekends of firearms deer hunting, vice only two. A guy might not have to use all of his vaction time on deer hunting when and extra weekend is thrown into the mix....just a thought worth considering.


----------



## HUBBHUNTER (Aug 8, 2007)

hunting man said:


> exactly. The ones wanting it to change arent old enough to know this. We used to only get 1 deer for your limit. Shoot a buck or antlerless and you were done for the year. Get an antlerless tag by the draw system and you hit the lotto. In the TB zone we would have 30 men in camp and maybe 1 or 2 antlerless tags.


 
Times have changed old man.


----------



## UPHuntr (Feb 24, 2009)

hunting man said:


> exactly. The ones wanting it to change arent old enough to know this. We used to only get 1 deer for your limit. Shoot a buck or antlerless and you were done for the year. Get an antlerless tag by the draw system and you hit the lotto. In the TB zone we would have 30 men in camp and maybe 1 or 2 antlerless tags.


So with this thinking we should go back to the one deer for gun season and draw for the antlerless tags. Hey that was tradition right? This is the problem with allot of people, they cannot learn to make their own traditions. If anyone reads through this thread it is not all about taking off or vacation, but is a a way to manage their vacation time to maximize the number of days to hunt, plus let everyone enjoy the essence of "opening day".


----------



## hunting man (Mar 2, 2005)

Check the stats with the DNR. The most hunter days arent when the season has 3 weekends. If I remember right its when it opens on a Thursday or Wednesday we have the most hunters participate. 
Another thing the average age of the deer hunters is older now. This is only going to increase. We could open on say the 1st of November and that alone would increase hunter days afield due to the better weather. The later the opener the less the older hunters are able to get out and hunt. They dont handle the cold as well as the younger hunters. I dont think the younger hunters will get out in colder weather either. Now days they tend to stay home on the video games,computers and TV I just dont see where moving it to the weekend will do anything for hunter participation. The DNR stats will bear this out as well.


----------



## Critter (Mar 3, 2006)

So when was it that it was changed? Nobody can ever give me a year on this. I started going hunting with my Dad 27 years ago and it's been the 15th at least that long. I really don't give a hoot about changing it to a weekend or not. The opener will be the opener no matter what day it is.


----------



## sbooy42 (Mar 6, 2007)

1925 was the first year it was the 15th... in writing it said it would remain the 15th until 1962. then it flip flopped until 1968 when legislature declared it the 15th to the present date.. From what I read ,so far, there was no rhyme or reason for changing it..


----------



## Richard Cranium (Feb 27, 2008)

UPHuntr said:


> I love these statments about changing holidays. Christmas, New Years, 4th of July ect, are not traditions they are factual dates in history that are celebrated. So there is no way to change them, unless you have built a time machine and can go back in time.
> 
> They have actually changed several holiday dates to the following Monday to accomodate people that wouldn't normally get a three day weekend.
> Regarding the changing of opening day....I also believe that if it was to change it should be changed to the first Saturday in December and as long as we are all experiencing a fantasy, if we really want to put a "fly in the vasoline" we should close down the last two weeks of November to ALL hunting so the deer herd will once again be all nice and relaxed for the beginning of firearm season :SHOCKED::xzicon_sm


----------



## UPHuntr (Feb 24, 2009)

They have actually changed several holiday dates to the following Monday to accomodate people that wouldn't normally get a three day weekend.
Regarding the changing of opening day....I also believe that if it was to change it should be changed to the first Saturday in December and as long as we are all experiencing a fantasy, if we really want to put a "fly in the vasoline" we should close down the last two weeks of November to ALL hunting so the deer herd will once again be all nice and relaxed for the beginning of firearm season :SHOCKED::xzicon_sm [/QUOTE]

Rich I actually would love that idea if winter didn't come so soon some years to the U.P.. I bowhunt every weekend too and think the two week closed would be great, but we could achieve part of that if we moved opener to the Saturday before Thanksgiving. Deer (archery) season could close the Sunday before and be closed for the next five days. Wisconsin use to do this. 
As for the moving of holidays I agree things like labor day, memorial day, yes but how can you move Christmas, history shows that was the day Christ was born, 4th of July that is the day we got our independence, New Years starts the calander year? That would be like you saying you are going to move your birthday every year, can't be done that day was the day you came to be.


----------



## da Appleknocker (Jan 26, 2009)

Sorry UPH but the date of Jesus being born is NOT recorded in the Bible. Better the day of ones death than the day of ones being born. Dec. 25th was chosen in connection with the pagan holiday Saturnalia, or the celebration of the New Year. Most Bible scholars believe Jesus was born some time in October as the shepards were still in the fields. Sooo, it is not a historical fact but rather a date that was convienient to merge the Christian and pagan religions. You can thank the Cathlics.


----------



## BigBuckHunterDan (May 1, 2011)

Its been the 15th forever and it should stay that way because if it dont there will be more deer slayed and more hunters and for people who have to state thats no good. So keep it the 15th


----------



## zfishin (Dec 19, 2003)

i'd like to see the opener moved to a saturday.


----------



## Chuckgrmi (Nov 6, 2007)

da Appleknocker said:


> Sorry UPH but the date of Jesus being born is NOT recorded in the Bible. Better the day of ones death than the day of ones being born. Dec. 25th was chosen in connection with the pagan holiday Saturnalia, or the celebration of the New Year. Most Bible scholars believe Jesus was born some time in October as the shepards were still in the fields. Sooo, it is not a historical fact but rather a date that was convienient to merge the Christian and pagan religions. You can thank the Cathlics.


 You are 100% correct. The celebration of Christ's birth was a Man picked date just like Nov. 15th was. And they are both set in stone. So leave them alone.


----------



## PA BUCK 2 (Oct 17, 2006)

johnhunter247 said:


> If it gets moved at all it should be the first saturday in December. Leave the rut to the stick and string. The last thing I want to see is it getting moved up earlier in November. Every day counts that time of year for bow hunters. Besides then your pretty much gauranteed cold weather. Gun season is a bowhunters nightmare. I have been hunting 24 years and from my experience hunting season pretty much ends Nov. 15. Unless you get lucky the big boys are nocturnal after that. I would be in favor of any thing that pushes gun season closer to December.


Why the 1st week of December? I would assume that this is to allow the rut to take place without hunter pressure. If that is the case- then like Ohio, PA and many others, the season should shut down for all hunting types to allow the rut to take place. My friends in PA, Ohio... are amazed that we are allowed to hunt the rut.


----------



## Non Typical (Feb 17, 2009)

How about thinking of the future! Other states have the opener on a Saturday. Guess what, the children can go with the parent and learn from Dad. This is one way of building memories, even if it is just a weekend with Dad at camp. Just think of the talk your children will have at school on Monday, which will bring more future hunters. It is not always what "we" want but others (your children) want. You may take them the next weekend but you know it is not the same. I know of one state that has their football game played on Thursday before the opener due to everyone has left for the woods, after school on Friday. They actually make it a family thing, camping out of a tent with no electricity, no phones, computers, play station, wii, or any other distractions. Some of the girls actually get a gun for Christmas instead of a DVD. This is one way to get to talk to your children, and maybe listen to their side.
Or keep things as is and not worry about anything but what you want!


----------



## Justin (Feb 21, 2005)

Non Typical said:


> How about thinking of the future! Other states have the opener on a Saturday. Guess what, the children can go with the parent and learn from Dad. This is one way of building memories, even if it is just a weekend with Dad at camp. Just think of the talk your children will have at school on Monday, which will bring more future hunters. It is not always what "we" want but others (your children) want. You may take them the next weekend but you know it is not the same. I know of one state that has their football game played on Thursday before the opener due to everyone has left for the woods, after school on Friday. They actually make it a family thing, camping out of a tent with no electricity, no phones, computers, play station, wii, or any other distractions. Some of the girls actually get a gun for Christmas instead of a DVD. This is one way to get to talk to your children, and maybe listen to their side.
> Or keep things as is and not worry about anything but what you want!


The youth hunt should take care of this.


----------



## mkriep2006 (Mar 28, 2011)

Non Typical said:


> How about thinking of the future! Other states have the opener on a Saturday. Guess what, the children can go with the parent and learn from Dad. This is one way of building memories, even if it is just a weekend with Dad at camp. Just think of the talk your children will have at school on Monday, which will bring more future hunters. It is not always what "we" want but others (your children) want. You may take them the next weekend but you know it is not the same. I know of one state that has their football game played on Thursday before the opener due to everyone has left for the woods, after school on Friday. They actually make it a family thing, camping out of a tent with no electricity, no phones, computers, play station, wii, or any other distractions. Some of the girls actually get a gun for Christmas instead of a DVD. This is one way to get to talk to your children, and maybe listen to their side.
> Or keep things as is and not worry about anything but what you want!


I would rather take my kids out mid week than on a weekend when the woods have twice as many people sitting out there shooting all kinds of bullets in the air, It's safer to be out in the woods mid week when not everyone can be out there.


----------



## hunting man (Mar 2, 2005)

I take my children on November the 15th. Doesnt matter what day of the week it falls on. 

If the MHSAA didnt start high school basketball on the same day(nov. 15th) more boys wouldn't skip hunting for their basketball team try-outs. Our coach doesnt start practice till 7pm because he comes from a hunting family and knows many of the boys will be out hunting till after dark.


----------



## 12970 (Apr 19, 2005)

If it opens on a Saturday the number of deer that could be taken will increase possible and these days it seems if changes over the years some places that get over hunted will have a little time to possible recover but if it is always on a Saturday that might change the population in some areas and these days especially last year the lack of deer being seen might suggest that having the opening day vary might be the better way to go. But science data is not used when these decsions are made these days. 

I like that it changes that way it is never the same. As for moving it back to Thanksgiving I have hunted Thanksgiving weekend and the roads can get bad with a lot of snow on the ground and seen cars rolled over their sides in the ditch etc. With it being Nov 15 the weather varies a few times we have had snow but it is very hit and miss were as moving it back there is a better chance of more snow which some won't drive in epsecially older drivers and makes a long drive if traffic gets jammed up because of snow covered roads to and / or from deer camp.
Been there and done that and makes for a long trip...

I think these points have been discussion but I like the Tradition but I have been following it since 1977 and rarely miss an opening day but the last 2 years I have because of my job situation and s will again this year but if I could I would prefer tp bethere Nov 14 thru 19th but maybe some day again...I will be able to these days no vacation and taking days off without pay is just the way it is...

But this is all a mute point they have already decided what they are going to do they just want some to let off some steam so that when they do make their decision it won't be so bad...because you tried to give your input. I remember a few years back they ask right after deer season for input and yet all the suggestions nothing changed. That is why the OBR get started... But that has gone no where... So it is just talk and we have little input like their own Big Game Specialists Biologists they rarely have their info in when making changes either just what I have seen over the last 10 years...

Only time will tell!!!

Newaygo1


----------



## hitechman (Feb 25, 2002)

Chuckgrmi said:


> November 15th is opening day and December 25th is Christmas
> 
> Don't mess with either one............................


We don't..............Christmas is on the 25 of December, but my family celebrates it up to 3-4 days before or after, depending on when we can all get together.

Opening day can remain November 15, but lets celebrate it when we can get together as well!

Steve


----------



## WAUB-MUKWA (Dec 13, 2003)

I say leave it be. I always took the first week off for bow and a week of firearm deer and combined it with the Thanksgiving holiday. I took off the first week of muzzleloader season too. There are people that put in for deer season a year ahead of time. 16 days is better than going to a Saturday could ever be. This year you would only get to deer hunt 12 days if it starts on a Saturday.


----------



## WAUB-MUKWA (Dec 13, 2003)

hunting man said:


> I take my children on November the 15th. Doesnt matter what day of the week it falls on.
> 
> If the MHSAA didnt start high school basketball on the same day(nov. 15th) more boys wouldn't skip hunting for their basketball team try-outs. Our coach doesnt start practice till 7pm because he comes from a hunting family and knows many of the boys will be out hunting till after dark.


Thats pretty good of the coach. All the schools close here for a couple days on the 15th of November.


----------



## tnt1960 (Apr 6, 2009)

WAUB-MUKWA said:


> I say leave it be. I always took the first week off for bow and a week of firearm deer and combined it with the Thanksgiving holiday. I took off the first week of muzzleloader season too. There are people that put in for deer season a year ahead of time. 16 days is better than going to a Saturday could ever be. This year you would only get to deer hunt 12 days if it starts on a Saturday.


I totally agree! Don't mess with it! My vacation time has been booked since February. That's when we need to put in for our vacation schedule at work. My days off have been booked way in advance!


----------



## Mister ED (Apr 3, 2006)

I do not deer hunt much ... many years not at all, but, so I don't really care one bit. But, I find these threads comical as heck.

I've read 'use/save vacation' ... many folks may indeed have vacation saved up but can not take it during opening week/day beacuse higher seniority are already off. I have never worked at a place that could/would just let everyone go on vacation at the same time ... work still needs to be completed.

Then there is the whole, 'we can't change the date because of tradition' ... the tradition is going to deer camp ... not the stinking date. Furthermore ... let's list the 'traditions' that have been changed in recent (well at elast somewhat) history:

Cross bow use ... traditionally not legal since 1940.
Elevated stands for rifle hunting ... traditionally a big no-no (not sure whan that came about).
unless I'm loosing my mind ... baiting/salt licks was traditionally illegal (and many are still pizzing back and forth on that one).
Blinds used to be traditionally made of natural materials ... somehow that evolved into outhouses with windows and then into the 'condos in the woods' that are prevelent today ... is that really hunting? What ever happened to parking your kiester on a stump or in some brush?
I'm sure there are many more of these 'traditions' that have changed over the years. In my mind, playing the tradition card is pure hogwash.

Someone mentioned about changing the date to manage the heard numbers?? The management of heard numbers (at least currently) is controlled by the number of deer that are killed. Seams like that used to be one buck (bow or rifle) and back then most didn't shoot does (in fact many used to apply for doe tag, so that others would not get them) ... hey ... that was a tradition too.

About the best post on here was from the guy that used to be from Wi (and his post did not get much disscussion). Wi opener has traditionally been the Sat before Thanksgiving, and it works quite well (lived there for 10 yrs). IF that was done here ... it would soon become just as much of a tradition as Thanksgiving day itself.

For those harping about opening it on Nov 1 ... hogwash ... how much time do you really need to kill a deer or three? And, moving it to Nov 1 would conflict with other peoples endeavors in the woods (trappers for one) ... you all aren't the only ones that use the woods.


----------



## Wellston (Dec 28, 2000)

Leave it alone!! It's all about priorities. Not sure if moving it would make any difference.
Jim


----------



## doogie mac (Oct 24, 2010)

Mister ED said:


> I do not deer hunt much ... many years not at all, but, so I don't really care one bit. But, I find these threads comical as heck.
> 
> I've read 'use/save vacation' ... many folks may indeed have vacation saved up but can not take it during opening week/day beacuse higher seniority are already off. I have never worked at a place that could/would just let everyone go on vacation at the same time ... work still needs to be completed.
> 
> ...


 As much as I love traditions and agree with keeping it the 15th,these are all great points! 
Times, they change.Sometimes we dont realize it! Good post!


----------



## UPHuntr (Feb 24, 2009)

Mister ED said:


> I do not deer hunt much ... many years not at all, but, so I don't really care one bit. But, I find these threads comical as heck.
> 
> I've read 'use/save vacation' ... many folks may indeed have vacation saved up but can not take it during opening week/day beacuse higher seniority are already off. I have never worked at a place that could/would just let everyone go on vacation at the same time ... work still needs to be completed.
> 
> ...


 
This is a great post. My thoughts are exact, the tradition is deer camp and for me opening morning. So my point has been by putting it on a Saturday will let more people enjoy that tradition then move the date.


----------



## huntermidmi (Aug 31, 2010)

UPHuntr said:


> This is a great post. My thoughts are exact, the tradition is deer camp and for me opening morning. So my point has been by putting it on a Saturday will let more people enjoy that tradition then move the date.


I agree. Move it to saturday. It will be great for deer camp and tradition.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## oxdog66 (Mar 8, 2011)

Hmm let's move it to the third sat in november  or last sat so there is a chance of snow and two more weeks for the guys with bows now I would be down with that
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## FINNyooper (Jan 16, 2009)

I say leave it the 15th. I work on ships for a living, sometimes I am home for October-November-and December. Sometimes I might get lucky and get a few days either at the start or end of the season. Often times I get to hear about deer camp and deer hunting while floating on a ship no where near Michingan. I also fish for trout and salmon, and every other fish I can catch. I also predator hunt. Most of these activites I have taken up to extend my time in the woods or on the water. I have a job that will either let me be home for more than my fill of deer hunting or none at all. Year to year I am not able to get the same days off and I have no problem with it. I just look forward to what is available to me in Michigans great out doors. I am by no means a claim to fame in any of the activites I participate in but I enjoy them all just the same. 
But if you all would not mind, maybe we can enact a special season for those who sail on Merchat ships, whenever we get off a ship, all we have to do is carry our discharge with us and we are able to hunt for two weeks after the date of our discharge. I would be for that if you all want to change the date of the opener. 

For those who worry about school sports and youngsters getting involved in the hunting tradition. Well it is up the the parents to teach them. Not eveyone will want to join the outdoors club. I never palyed sports in highschool. Bow season, fall/spring fishing, and hunting were all I ever wanted to participate in. It is all a personal choice, like me today, I choose to work on ships because when I am home, I am home for two and a half months, sometimes I am able to hunt during rifle season, sometimes I am not. I am home right now and low and behold it is spring fishing time. This year will most likely be a year where I will miss hunting, but when I get off for my next vacation it will be winter and there are plenty of coyotes to chase. If you cannot get the time off, expand your horizons there is lots to do in the woods besides hunt deer.


----------



## Mister ED (Apr 3, 2006)

oxdog66 said:


> Hmm let's move it to the third sat in november  or last sat so there is a chance of snow and two more weeks for the guys with bows now I would be down with that
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


 Who said anything about extending bow season??:tsk:


----------



## oxdog66 (Mar 8, 2011)

Ha ha, hey now !! Its not gun season without snow!! The best part about gun season is shooting them at a long distance, so I meant well 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## chigger (Apr 28, 2011)

I don't understand what the big deal is its just a date. If we want more people to participate in our sport a Saturday opener just makes sense. 
I know its a pain in the a** if you hunt state land like me but the more participation the better.
And if your worried that too many deer would be taken shorten the season. 
just my thought


----------



## oxdog66 (Mar 8, 2011)

I don't want more hunters, I manage my deer population to my liking . I go for one big buck all bow and gun season, and fill the freezer with doe in the late doe season. And my father and son shoot whatever walks by . And up north everyone is unhappy with too few deer, so let's leave it be.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## bigmike (Oct 21, 2004)

I say keep the 15th!


----------



## huntermidmi (Aug 31, 2010)

Yes lets change it. It is only about time with today's crazy schedules. 
2nd Saturday of November every year.


----------



## sourdough44 (Mar 2, 2008)

I'm content with Nov 15th, FWIW.


----------

